# سؤال عن Tender Engineer



## koota (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سؤال يا جماعه على السريع و ياريت كلنا نشارك فى الرد
إنتشر فى مجال الأجهزة الطبية المسمى الوظيفى "Tender Enginner" :81:

المطلوب فى المناقشة :
1- حد عارف الشغل ده بالضبط عباره عن إيه ؟ :81:
2- هل يعطى خبره فى مجال الصيانة ؟ 
3- ما مستقبله من حيث الكبر فى و الترقى فيه ؟ :79:

و جزاكم الله كل خير
و نرجوا التفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعل من الجميع و لو بكلمة مفيدة :55:


----------



## koota (9 يناير 2009)

أنا حبدأ بالمشاركة الأولى :
----------------------------------

بعد بحث على النت ... وجدنا الآتى :
Tender Engineer
Participate in preparing tenders documents. Participate in preparing offers for tenders

بس للأسف الكلام مش واضح أوى ... ما المقصود بالضبط بورق العروض ؟؟
و هل ده كل العمل بس ؟؟

نرجوا التوضيــــــــــــــــــــــــح


----------



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة ... يا عمالقة المنتدى الهندسى الطبى
ألا من مجيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم اتوقع المقصود بورق العروض هي طلبات الشراء
أي القيام باعداد عروض شراء (مناقصات )وهذا الشخص عليه تحديد المواصفات المطلوبة في الجهاز ومن ثم عرضها على التجار من خلال وسائل الاعلام أو غيرها...


----------



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> أخي الكريم اتوقع المقصود بورق العروض هي طلبات الشراء
> أي القيام باعداد عروض شراء (مناقصات )وهذا الشخص عليه تحديد المواصفات المطلوبة في الجهاز ومن ثم عرضها على التجار من خلال وسائل الاعلام أو غيرها...



أولا : جزاك الله خيرا على الرد و الإفادة

ثانيا:
هل هذا معناه أن هذا العمل كأنه سيلز (مندوب مبيعات) ؟؟
و هل يعطى خبره فى مجال الصيانة ؟ 
و ما مستقبله من حيث الكبر فى و الترقى فيه ؟


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز:
يعني هو مثل مندوب المبيعات, وهذا العمل ليس له دخل في الصيانة كونه فقط اعداد مواصفات الاجهزة.

ولكن أخي كونك مهندس صيانة وبتشتغل كمان tender Engineer فهذا اكيد راح يرفع من راتبك

والصراحة أنا أشجع فكرة أنو يكون الواحد مهندس صيانة وبنفس الوقت مندوب مبيعات
يعني بالعربي راتبك راح يتضاعف على الاقل 3 مرات

وشكرا..


----------



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> أخي العزيز:
> يعني هو مثل مندوب المبيعات, وهذا العمل ليس له دخل في الصيانة كونه فقط اعداد مواصفات الاجهزة.
> 
> ولكن أخي كونك مهندس صيانة وبتشتغل كمان Tender Engineer فهذا اكيد راح يرفع من راتبك
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد
لكن أخى
أنا حديث التخرج 
و معروض على هذا العمل فقط من غير صيانه
مع أنى أفضل الصيانه 
و لكن هل العمل فى هذا الجزء فقط له مستقبل ؟

و أحب لو أتعرف عليك 
فهل يسمح بوضع إيميلات على ****** للتعارف ؟؟
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/عموور (3 فبراير 2009)

لو تكرمتم اريد معرفة تفاصيل اكتر
عن مهندس المبيعات


----------



## الطب الحياتي (5 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي هذا العمل ما يعطيك اي خبرة عملية في صيانة الاجهزة فقط اعداد المواصفات واعداد المواصفات صيغة ثابتة تعرف من قبل المهندس الطبي والشروط معروفة لكن الغير معروف كفاءة الجهاز المعروض من قبل البائع فهذا يكشف عن طريق خبرتك العملية لكن اذا كان هذا العمل الان متوفر لك اشتغل به وبع فتره انتقل الى عمل يشمل الخبرة العملية وبالتالي سوف تكون بروفيشينال لانك سوف تظم لخبرتك العمل والادارة .


----------



## bassel hatem (5 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
بخصوص السؤال الذي طرحته,العمل مهما يكن بالنسبة للمهندس المتخرج هو مفيد بجميع الاحوال على الرغم اني اتفق معك في كون المهندس المتخرج حديثا يدخل في مجال الصيانة اولا لانه سيعود بالفائدة عليه في جميع الخطوات التي سيخطيها فيما بعد بالنسبة لمهندس العقود فهو مهندس ذو معلومات طبية و هندسية واسعة تخوله لدراسة العروض او وضعها حيث ان المهندس الذي يحتك بدراسة العروض يواجه مجموعة من البارمترات التي يمكن ان تغفل عن الاخرين(مثال سريع في عروض اجهزة لمبات العمليات يتم تحديد مجال طول موجة الضوء الصادر عن المنبع بالنانوميتر وتميزه بضوء بارد)كما نلاحظ مثل هذه المعلومات يمكن ان تكون غير ذات اهمية بالنسبة لمهندس الصيانة و لكنها بالنسبة للطبيب الجراح او مهندس العقود موضوع هام ويؤخذ بالحسبان عند اختيار الاجهزة وقس على ذلك.
ارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح


----------

